# La metà degli italiani non compra libri



## admin (13 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo un'indagine condotta dal Censis, nel 2012 solo il 49,7% degli italiani ha letto almeno un libro. Nemmeno un italiano su due. La spesa delle famiglie per la cultura è diminuita di diversi punti rispetto agli anni precedenti. Gli italiani non amano nemmeno leggere i quotidiani: SOlo il 45,5% ne legge almeno uno alla settimana.


----------



## Pyer (13 Dicembre 2012)

ma Splendid che ci sta a fare allora??


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Leggo libri in abbondanza,i quotidiani li sfoglio quando mi trovo in un bar ma raramente li compro.Tutte le notizie sono ormai reperibili molto velocemente on line.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Pyer ha scritto:


> ma Splendid che ci sta a fare allora??


Cerco di tenere alta la media ma sono solo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2012)

ecco perchè quì http://www.milanworld.net/langolo-del-libro-vt67-6.html#post76498 non mi risponde nessuno xD


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2012)

Meglio, vuol dire che l'abbonamento al Sole mi costerà meno


----------



## prebozzio (14 Dicembre 2012)

Quest'anno ho letto molti libri, e tanti ne ho che mi aspettano... ma nella società di oggi in pochi hanno la pazienza per leggere un libro, si preferiscono prodotti più immediati come un film o un cd.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Dicembre 2012)

Io leggo, ma non acquisto da anni un libro... Penso che il futuro sia il digitale, solo che in italia siamo sempre dietro a tutti in qualsiasi ambito


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (14 Dicembre 2012)

Saremo pure indietro ma il fascino del libro non è paragonabile a nessun apparecchio digitale.
Entrare in una libreria, spulciare i libri, scoprirene di sconosciuti non è la stessa cosa che scaricare un cavolo di file.
e non parlo poi della bellezza di girare per mercatini alla ricerca di libri fuori catalogo.

In questo caso, fiero di essere "antico"


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Dicembre 2012)

per ora che vado a scuola mi devo leggere 6/7 libri all'anno


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Chissà se poi chi li compra li legge....


----------



## Livestrong (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Saremo pure indietro ma il fascino del libro non è paragonabile a nessun apparecchio digitale.
> Entrare in una libreria, spulciare i libri, scoprirene di sconosciuti non è la stessa cosa che scaricare un cavolo di file.
> e non parlo poi della bellezza di girare per mercatini alla ricerca di libri fuori catalogo.
> 
> In questo caso, fiero di essere "antico"



Chiaro, ognuno ha le sue preferenze. Ma i ragazzi di oggi, abituati ad avere tutto a portata di mano su un unico mezzo (computer, tablet, smartphone) non verranno mai invogliati a comprarsi un libro cartaceo. Bisogna farsene una ragione, anche la carrozza coi cavalli è molto più fascinosa dell'auto con motore a benzina


----------



## Ale (14 Dicembre 2012)

ma infatti l'ignoranza dilaga


----------



## Livestrong (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma infatti l'ignoranza dilaga



se poi c'è gente che continua a rimandare la lettura dei libri che acquista...


----------



## Ale (14 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> se poi c'è gente che continua a rimandare la lettura dei libri che acquista...



ah questo non lo so. Non ho la sfera di cristallo


----------



## esjie (14 Dicembre 2012)

Leggo molto (nei periodi che ho tempo) libri tecnici, non so so posso essere considerato lettore, i romanzi mai


----------



## Butcher (14 Dicembre 2012)

Purtroppo nei periodi di università gli unici libri che leggo sono quelli da studiare!

Quando poi finisco gli esami, 2/3 libri li leggo. Anche se ogni volta ne vorrei leggere 1000


----------



## yelle (17 Dicembre 2012)

C'è da dire che io ho sempre letto molto, quando esco di casa bene o male mi fiondo sempre in una libreria a spulciare libri, ma ho diminuito drasticamente i miei acquisti in quest'ultimo anno e mezzo. 20 euro già sono troppi, ma in questo momento un po' critico cominciano a essere tanti anche 10 o 12.


----------



## honestsimula (17 Dicembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che io ho sempre letto molto, quando esco di casa bene o male mi fiondo sempre in una libreria a spulciare libri, ma ho diminuito drasticamente i miei acquisti in quest'ultimo anno e mezzo. 20 euro già sono troppi, ma in questo momento un po' critico cominciano a essere tanti anche 10 o 12.



quoto, anche per me l'unico negozio dove mi trovo a mio agio e' una libreria, ma il prezzo di un libro qualsiasi e' diventato troppo esagerato.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

come mai?

i libri costano tanto e non abbiamo più la cultura della biblioteca
non c' è mai tempo per leggere visto che facciamo lavori e abbiamo delle vite troppo intense
i giornali sono molto faziosi e servono solo a fare gli avvocati difensori di una tesi o l' altra
la TV e internet soddisfano il bisogno di concentrare in poco tempo quello che pensiamo ci possa interessare

questo è il risultato!!

persone che parlano per luoghi comuni, persone che ascoltano imbonitori e inermi davanti al cambiamento!!

dopo che hai letto un libro invece ti senti un leone, hai maturato senso critico e hai un' opinione tua e non di un altro, il vero problema della società di oggi è che aspettiamo che qualcuno ci dica come stanno le cose e abbiamo paura di prendere decisioni nette!!
Dopo avere letto un libro (anche il più stupido) ma che ci è piaciuto ci sentiamo arricchiti di un qualcosa di indefinito che io invece chiamo cultura...


----------

